# Feature request: playlist shuffling for VLC Source in OBS Studio



## Pundurs (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello!

Since the issue tracker is no longer used for feature requests, I hope I'm posting in the correct place. I'm sorry if not.

I absolutely love the VLC Source feature in v0.15.x of OBS studio, but I was wondering if there was a possibility to add shuffling to the playlists. I've been using it for stream intros and I'd love to start them with random songs. I wonder if such a feature would be possible without requiring extensive development time. Thank you!


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2016)

Sure.  I'll add it next patch.


----------



## Pundurs (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow, didn't expect that quick of a response! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dave Hobs (Jan 25, 2017)

Jim said:


> Sure.  I'll add it next patch.


Was this feature added to the Mac 0.16.2 build?  I am in need of shuffling video's in a VLC .m3u shell through OBS and can't seem to figure out how.


----------



## Attila Patalenszki (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it was not, I cannot find it. This would be great! Thanks, Jim!


----------



## LiQiuD (Feb 17, 2017)

I found this thread after posting in another that I would love to have a shuffle.  I checked, and don't see it in 17.0.2, am I missing it?


----------



## JustJacob28 (Apr 6, 2017)

I would benefit from this being added. Will it be added?


----------



## LPTfun (Apr 11, 2017)

VLC VIDEO SOURCE FILE SHUFFLING Hey there im also waiting for this option in OBS Studio 64bit. I have the 18.0.1 Version and in the VLC Source is no option to shuffle the files.
Or was it in older versions and now its gone ? THX 4 reply


----------



## Bacco (Apr 12, 2017)

LPTfun said:


> VLC VIDEO SOURCE FILE SHUFFLING Hey there im also waiting for this option in OBS Studio 64bit. I have the 18.0.1 Version and in the VLC Source is no option to shuffle the files.
> Or was it in older versions and now its gone ? THX 4 reply



same to me, any solutions? thx


----------



## thuhongnd (May 8, 2017)

i think so


----------



## Osiris (May 8, 2017)

Will be in 19.0.0

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/7ff951066175e9dec88053bf751945c365971c6c


----------



## LPTfun (May 15, 2017)

Great an THX for that Information :)


----------

